
Google spending $30M on housing for Silicon Valley employees - gshakir
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/14/google-spending-30-million-on-housing-for-silicon-valley-employees.html
======
quantumwannabe
Could someone explain the pricing? $30 million for 300 "modular homes" that
appear to be very similar to trailer homes seems a bit much. That's $100,000 a
unit; you can build a much larger and fancier house for that kind of money.
From the WSJ article linked in the CNBC article, it sounds like the deal is
for the houses only, not any land.

------
gshakir
I think this might be a boost for modular housing and also including rent as
part of salary, something similar like healthcare offered by employers.

------
justforFranz
Housing has become a plaything for the ultra-rich.

